# Paris Hilton: Strumpfhosen in Strapsen-Optik!



## Stefan102 (2 Feb. 2012)

​
Oh là là! Wer hat sich denn da aus seinem Wohlfühl-Outfit geschält? Dabei sollte es eigentlich niemanden verwundern, dass der Auftritt von Paris Hilton (30) stets einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlässt.

Nachdem uns Paris bereits im Casual-Look in Beverly Hills begegnete, ihr gruseliges Winter-Outfit in Aspen zeigte und zuletzt mit ihrer dunklen Perücke für Überraschung sorgte, ist sie nun im typischen Look zurück. Dass sich dieser durchaus sehen lassen kann, dachte sich mit Sicherheit auch ihr behandelnder Zahnarzt. Denn beim Verlassen der Praxis in Los Angeles setzte Paris auf unkomplizierten Girlie-Charme und bestach besonders durch ihre raffinierte Strumpfhose in Strapsen-Optik. Mit schwarzen Lack Pumps und dem ausgestelltem Rock perfektionierte Paris ihren erfrischenden California School Girl-Look. Auch die sportliche Jacke mit Spitzenbesatz verleiht dem Outfit einem klassischen High School-Flair.

Es scheint, als wurde Paris von einem unangenehmen Eingriff bewahrt und belohnte ihre gute Zahnpflege im Anschluss mit einem süßen pinken Drink. Girlielicious!

Die Bilder von Paris findet Ihrn natürlich hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...n-beverly-hills-stockings-31-01-2012-16x.html
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (2 Feb. 2012)

Sieht nach Arbeitskleidung  aus.  :thx:


----------



## neman64 (2 Feb. 2012)

Q schrieb:


> Sieht nach Arbeitskleidung  aus.  :thx:



...dann hat sie mehr Kunden als ihr lieb ist.


----------



## krawutz (3 Feb. 2012)

neman64 schrieb:


> ...dann hat sie mehr Kunden als ihr lieb ist.



Reine Preisfrage.


----------



## Punisher (3 Feb. 2012)

super scharf


----------



## SexyCaro (11 März 2012)

Geil die Strumpfhose ist ja ma richtig heiss


----------



## reky (14 Mai 2015)

Paris ist einfach der Hammer...


----------

